# nenä vuotaa



## akana

Would _minun nenä vuotaa_ be interpreted as:

"I have a runny nose."
or
"I have a bloody nose."

And if it's ambiguous, are there other ways of saying either sentence?

Kiitos!


----------



## JukkaT

_"Minun nenä(ni) vuotaa"_ is ambiguous, but usually the context makes it clear what do you mean. Note that in formal language you have to add a possessive suffix to the word _nenä._

You can also add the word _verta _if you want to make clear that you have a bloody nose: _Nenäni vuotaa verta_.

At the moment it doesn't occur to me if there is an other way to say "I have a runny nose" in Finnish.
You can say: 
_Minulla on nuha. _But this can also mean that you have a stuffy nose.

Let's wait for other comments.


----------



## sammio

I'd say the primary interpretation is that you have a runny nose when your _nenä vuotaa_, but indeed in right context it can also mean that you've got a bloody nose. If you want more precisely to express that you've got a bloody nose you can say as Jukka suggested _nenä vuotaa verta_, and _nenä vuotaa räkää_ would in my opinion be quite a good option for a runny nose.  If the thing coming out of your nose is waterlike though and not dense like sometimes, the best solution then would be to say _nenä valuu_. That cannot be interpreted as a bleeding nose.


----------



## hui

"I have a runny nose." = _Nenäni vuotaa._

"I have a bloody nose." = _Nenästäni tulee/vuotaa verta.

_


----------

